# Rainbow Reference W160 speakers



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

Rainbow Reference W160 speaker - eBay (item 140507900944 end time Mar-03-11 18:10:22 PST)

Ridiculously huge magnets! I've never seen these for sale.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Really ? I've sold a few sets, even on here.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

In real life the magnets aren't really huge compared to other 6.5"–7" mid(basses).


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Really ? I've sold a few sets, even on here.


I'm guessing the $1K price is good, yes?


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had my eyes on these since they were listed... If only I had $1000... Meh, I'll wait till I find a 3-way


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

rain27 said:


> I'm guessing the $1K price is good, yes?


Depends on what is considered 'good'. For price alone ? Absolutely. However with zero warranty coverage it is a pricey risk. I prefer Vegas.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> I've had my eyes on these since they were listed... If only I had $1000... Meh, I'll wait till I find a 3-way


Found ..









Now what ?


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Found ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you're a rep, aren't you? Of course you got the pics of the goods!

If I trip over a big bag of money any time soon, I'll be sure to let you know. haha.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> Hey, you're a rep, aren't you? Of course you got the pics of the goods!
> 
> If I trip over a big bag of money any time soon, I'll be sure to let you know. haha.


Yessir. But hey, I did pay for those !! lol

If you trip over a big bag of money, I will gladly help you up and take care of that pesky bag for you. :laugh:


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Yessir. But hey, I did pay for those !! lol
> 
> If you trip over a big bag of money, I will gladly help you up and take care of that pesky bag for you. :laugh:


Oh, for sure. Haha. I've got the amps ready for when I can do 3 way... but I'm going to have to stick with my Germs for now. Which is still one of the best sounding sets I've ever had the pleasure of using; in my opinion, better than even the HAT Legatias and CDT Gold I've used...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> Oh, for sure. Haha. I've got the amps ready for when I can do 3 way... but I'm going to have to stick with my Germs for now. Which is still one of the best sounding sets I've ever had the pleasure of using; in my opinion, better than even the HAT Legatias and CDT Gold I've used...


I do like your taste ! Always happy to see someone satisfied.


----------



## doug97gxe (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Don.. i need some equipment


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Found ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Don, AJ here from Cali. Can u please quote me a price on these? Are these comparable to Esotar's or Hertz MLK's? How would u describe these? I need to find drivers for my E60. I'll shoot u a email also telling u what I got and need. Thanks again.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Bimmerboyali said:


> Hey Don, AJ here from Cali. Can u please quote me a price on these? Are these comparable to Esotar's or Hertz MLK's? How would u describe these? I need to find drivers for my E60. I'll shoot u a email also telling u what I got and need. Thanks again.


Best to gimme a call, be seated when doing so.


----------



## gemurdock (May 18, 2010)

Hi Don,

I've been following your posts here and over on M3post, and was curious how these compare to the Morels Ken is using in a 2011 M3 application. I am sure these are priced in a higher league, but is the difference obvious? Assuming no seperate sub, is there a Rainbow setup you would recommend requiring a minimal amount of automotive surgery (i.e. stealth)?

Thanks,
George


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi George, completely different animal my friend, but also a terribly different cost bracket as well. However due to the depth and the desire to remain stealth these would not fit either.

The most common applications for the E9Xs is the SLX210, SLC210 and Profi210. Depending on whether you have a E90/1 or E92/3 would dictate the work involved with the latter choices, but all fit discretely.


----------

